
Brooklyn people are vaccinating pets because of autism - shawndumas
https://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/339917/brooklyn-anti-vaxx-autism-veterinarian/?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1501634814
======
schoen
The article says "aren't" rather than "are".

Also, !!!!

The original source appears to be

[http://www.brooklynpaper.com/stories/40/31/all-pet-anti-
vacc...](http://www.brooklynpaper.com/stories/40/31/all-pet-anti-vaccination-
movement-2017-08-04-bk.html)

------
Powerofmene
I know lots of anti-vaxers when it comes to their children but none who are
withholding vaccinations from their pets. Odd that they are trying to prevent
something that has never been diagnosed in an animal.

